# Fresh ground coffee university project



## georgia.howard123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there everyone,

As I am a big lover of coffee I thought it would be a good idea to join this forum for many great discusions, opionions and views on all the varities of coffee and coffee making methods.

I thought this would be a great opportunity to ask for help from use fellow coffee lovers with a final year project in university. I have the hopes of designing a product that provides the user with the abilty to have fresh ground coffee conviently, on the go which is quick and easy to use which is also is environmentally friendly. I know there is a similar product on the market which is the individualy disposable coffee filters that simply sit ontop of your cup however I found many problems with this design, one being they are not environmentally friendly and a total waste of plastic for one cup of coffee. Another they are not safe to use and buring your hand is quite common when useing.

I would very much so appreciate any comments on this concept.

Please could you spare two minutes to complete the online questtionaire I have designed using the link below to help towards my market reseach.

**link removed**

Much appreciated


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have filled in many surveys from uni students who never share results and rarely come back to post a second time


----------

